# Rebuild Dinan supercharger?



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm hopefully going to pick up a Dinan supercharged 95 M3, but the supercharger has 70k miles on it. The owner put less than 15k miles on it and doesn't know if it's ever been rebuilt. Where can I find a rebuild kit, and how often do they typically last between rebuilds?


----------



## PDP///M (Oct 9, 2008)

if its a vortech blower call vortech and you can purchase a rebuild kit from them. if you want it rebuilt for you try www.superchargerrebuild.com they rebuild almost all superchargers.


----------



## chargedZ (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't speak to the Dinan Superchargers, but my ESS ASA TM-12 Supercharger has 60k miles on it and needs a rebuild. It's nothing major I don't think, but it was leaking a pretty good amount of oil into the intake system, I beleive it's just a seal that has gone bad. Otherwise it still was producing great power throughout the power band.

I am talking with Supercharger Rebuilds now about rebuilding my ASA TM-12 supercharger. Has anyone used them before and has any feedback on their experience? I would do this myself, but I was told that you need to have it rebalanced after doing the rebuild.

Anyone know of any other shops that do centrifugal supercharger rebuilds?


----------



## joema (Aug 28, 2002)

My ASA TM12 has about 30,000 miles on it and has the exact symptoms you report. SuperchargerRebuilds.com say they can rebuild it. I'll post the results when done.


----------

